# 10 lb saugeye club



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I was fishing with a friend of mine the other day, we've been doing very well by my standards for the last month or so and this day we were halfway to having another limit of 22 to 15 inch fish. My friend had just got done releasing a fish into our 5 gallon bucket, he looked at me and said dude this is cool and stuff, but I want a big one, a ten or over. We've both lost fish of this size at our feet, but have yet to land one. I know there's some fisherman out there with fish of this size under there belts so I thought I would start this thread for anyone who would like to post there monsters. I would like as much of a story as you can, and some general details, time of day, river or lake, the general depth and weather conditions. Feel free to omit anything to revealing but if you don't mind a general description of what it was caught on would be awesome. If you've caught more than one fish of this size tell us how many and give the story of your personal best. I hope to join this thread either really soon or waking it from the dead years from now lol! So let's have it, some freaks! Pictures please!


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Not sure on the weight, but man was she chunky! She had the tail of some other really large fish sticking out of her throat too! This is a river fish, caught in 2014 on a smithwick super rogue that was perfectly sitting in place, color was clown. She hit during a really long pause (20+ seconds) and I was fishing a hole right above a riffle. Definitely not 10 lbs but I figured I could chime in to start. I bet Troy has a few monsters to share!!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I am too, in the same position as you.. I am always wondering if I'll every get in that club.. the closest I got was last summer when I landed a 28" fish that I'm sure if it was in the fall would have been in the 10 lb range but this was late July and she only went 8lb. I'm happy with it, just not completely satisfied. I got it trolling a reef runner little ripper in purple and it was apart of a double the little one was 15" . It was morning around 9:30 and blue bird sky's .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

promag said:


> I am too, in the same position as you.. I am always wondering if I'll every get in that club.. the closest I got was last summer when I landed a 28" fish that I'm sure if it was in the fall would have been in the 10 lb range but this was late July and she only went 8lb. I'm happy with it, just not completely satisfied. I got it trolling a reef runner little ripper in purple and it was apart of a double the little one was 15" . It was morning around 9:30 and blue bird sky's .


I remember u posting that BEAST!
I've also never touched a 10lber. I've had 1 or 2 hooked up income off at shore. They are out there. But are hard to catch.. 
Ill tell ya what. Imgetting out tonight. Ill be sure to have a pic of my 10lber for you!


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

I was just talking to Acklac7 about the 30 inch club which would make it over ten pounds. I lost one in 2011 out of the alum spillway that was over ten pounds. Saw a few dozen monster saugeye leave the spillway that spring. Some still lurk in the scioto


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

10lber's are extremely tough to land. They fight like a entirely different species. Mean, mad, extremely tactical Fish. That's why you hear so many "lost it at my feet" stories. Somehow I managed to get mine in.

Your best bet to land one is in the next 3 1/2 months. After they spawn the will be about 3lbs lighter.

My PB (same as in my Avatar) 28" and change. Caught it right at dark about 5 years ago. March 15th I think. Had it hit a clown HJ-14 in decent current, never felt the hit, went to reel and it was on. I knew immediately it was a big girl (because it was so early in the Spring).

Ended up fighting it for a solid ten minutes. Never will forgot my rod tip bouncing up and down about 3" as that girl violently threw her shoulders back in forth. To this date i've never had another fish fight like that. I mean that rod tip just bounced franticly (and violently) up and down as the fish shook, which is really all that fish did. Didn't really take off on any runs, just shook like holy hell.

Finally ended up down stream about 20 feet from where I hooked up. Got her right in close, thrashing the whole time, then she went deep... and all of a sudden wouldn't budge, I said to myself "god this beast feels like a snag" then pulled back on the rod real good and came to realize "I AM SNAGGED, NOOO!!" In a split second I drew on a friends advice from years back "If a fish takes you into a snag open the bail and let it swim out of the snag". I opened the bail, said a prayer, then closed it and took a crank, FISH ON!.

Got her right in close, Dipped that net down, and she swam right in. Never will forget the sheer weight of the net when pulling it out of the water. "Holy Crap this fish is HUGE"

Also should add the last hook, on the last Treble, fell out as I was lifting her out of the water. LUCKY.

EDIT: Almost forgot the Coolest part! The best part of the whole fight was when I laid that big girl on the ground afterwards. She was far, far from worn out (You can see she flared her fins real real good for the pic  ).

At any rate, it was the coolest thing i've ever seen from a Fish; Once landed she laid there dead-still. Not a twitch, not a jump, not the slightest move. She'd obviously been caught numerous times before, and had come to accept that it simply wasn't worth the struggle once landed. She just laid there 100% motionless. Never forget that.

Got her back into the water, and after a couple seconds she swam off with ease. Healty, Healty fish.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Fantastic! Those are some giants


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have none, my largest is just over 8lbs but "I know a guy" that has a couple  over 10


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey friends


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bjp said:


> Hey friends


Ha, Hi bjp . (bjp has shared with me some of his tactics, I don't blame him for not posting them publicly)

At any rate, after I posted that pic I took second look at it: You're damn right, you can't tell if they are Saugeye or Walleye once they get big like that. I mean look at my fish (100% a Saugeye, based on where I caught it) there's really no substantial markings on it.

That said, I believe most of these Big Girls (28"+) have more Walleye genetics in them then Sauger, which is why they get so big and FAT.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ittybittyfishy said:


> I was just talking to Acklac7 about the 30 inch club which would make it over ten pounds. I lost one in 2011 out of the alum spillway that was over ten pounds. Saw a few dozen monster saugeye leave the spillway that spring. Some still lurk in the scioto


A FAT prespawn 28" Female can go 12lbs. At least some of those 28" Walleyes do.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Walleye genes were definitely dominant in those fish. Great pics and really enjoyed the description of the catch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think alto of it is just simple science to. 
This time of year think of how hard a 23/24" fish will fight,when you catch one during a "feeding frenzy"...
Add 5 lbs and a wider harder head shake there gonna have the ability to pull a hook lose easier then smaller fish. 
And in most cases guys see they have the one on and its hard not to get over excited and do something wrong. I've caught numerous 8-10+ lb walleye oncranks. An though they probably t-bone the bait every last one was down to a single set of trebles in there mouth or the bait completely falls out after netted. 
The heavier the fish,the more likely it is to come UN buttoned.
Keep them drags loose guys! Its pig season. Slow n steady an hope u have a good net man! 
Haha or ride them in like I've herd some guys do....


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry for the fro but here's my best attempt. 28.5 inches and full of eggs. She came beginning of march last year casting and hopping a pulse blade. Didn't have the sagging belly like some you guys posted (picture doesn't help) but I have never held a walleye or saugeye with a tail that thick. Wish I would have weighed it but didn't have a scale then. I guessed 6-7 but others have said maybe more. My dad pulled several near or at 30 out of Delaware "back in the day"


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I have fished for both walleye and saugeye in Hoover and Alum over the years. When both species were present in those lakes it was sometimes difficult to tell the species apart especially with the larger fish. From my research the only way to tell some larger ones apart for sure would be from DNA. Today I know if I catch one in Hoover or Alum it is a saugeye. 

I personally look at trophy fish by length and not weight. A pre-spawn 28" saugeye will still be 28" later in the summer but weigh a lot less and probably will be much harder to catch.

I was very fortunate to have known some very good Hoover & Alum 'eye fishermen in my time. One of the most knowledgeable was Jim Cory who has posted on this site. One of his best posts can be found here http://www.ohiosportsman.com/threads/saugeyes-vs-walleyes.323/ Just scroll down a few post and read his.


----------



## BassEater (Dec 7, 2016)

greatmiami said:


> I was fishing with a friend of mine the other day, we've been doing very well by my standards for the last month or so and this day we were halfway to having another limit of 22 to 15 inch fish. My friend had just got done releasing a fish into our 5 gallon bucket, he looked at me and said dude this is cool and stuff, but I want a big one, a ten or over. We've both lost fish of this size at our feet, but have yet to land one. I know there's some fisherman out there with fish of this size under there belts so I thought I would start this thread for anyone who would like to post there monsters. I would like as much of a story as you can, and some general details, time of day, river or lake, the general depth and weather conditions. Feel free to omit anything to revealing but if you don't mind a general description of what it was caught on would be awesome. If you've caught more than one fish of this size tell us how many and give the story of your personal best. I hope to join this thread either really soon or waking it from the dead years from now lol! So let's have it, some freaks! Pictures please!


Hey everyone I'm new to this site. I am the friend that "the great Miami" was referring to. It has been a stellar saugeye season. Probably limited 80% of the time but still hunting for the big girl. Had one smash my vibe yesterday morning for about 15 minutes got it up to the shore and was about a 20-30# carp lol. Was fighting just like a saugeye also with the ferocious head shakes. I thought I had the new Ohio record on lol. Just from reading multiple threads you guys are full of amazing knowledge that I thought only a myself and a couple other guys knew about. Great to be apart of a good forum and great forum!! Tight lines and rippin drags!!

PS: I don't eat bass lol those are money fish.


----------



## BassEater (Dec 7, 2016)

Good group of guys and great forum


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Ha, Hi bjp . (bjp has shared with me some of his tactics, I don't blame him for not posting them publicly)
> 
> At any rate, after I posted that pic I took second look at it: You're damn right, you can't tell if they are Saugeye or Walleye once they get big like that. I mean look at my fish (100% a Saugeye, based on where I caught it) there's really no substantial markings on it.
> 
> That said, I believe most of these Big Girls (28"+) have more Walleye genetics in them then Saugeye, which is why they get so big and FAT.


Yea, I would of guessed that fish was a walleye. You can make out the faint vertical bars, but can't really see any blotching on the sides. Great fish though!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't catch many saugeye these days, but there was a time when I had a good fall hole that produced some monsters. It was on a river. I got a couple in the 25" range. I had ahold of the old gal monarch of the flow late one fall evening. Had her to within about 5' of the shore when she came unpinned. My uncle was back down there 2 nights later and caught her, a 28.5" fatty that he got mounted.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I just read the link fishing fanatic posted. Good stuff


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bjp said:


> I just read the link fishing fanatic posted. Good stuff


Dude, if you havnt done it yet. Go back and read ALL of Jim coreys stuff... Straight saugeye legend!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Some of it has been linked in the "how to determine a saugeye spot" thread.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a post in there though,the last one stating-wait 20 years an will see SLOBS. Been 14 years now and really not a lot has changed. The state record is what 14lbs+? An may have been feeding on stocked trout for added protein. An though im sure they have been caught I have not herd of any "near record" fish. 

I do imagine though. With the amount of fish in some of these lakes right now we will start seeing more 10lb+ fish the next 2/3/4 years. It seems like every lake has a outrageous number of healthy 17-19" fish right now. Even buckeye being crappy still has enough of that class fish to keep it semi interesting...
There was a few year period where the lakes just weren't getting the numbers put into them like they used to an like they are now.
I wish could find the post but I remember someone mentioning it has to do with where they were getting there eggs from. Like Erie, compared to inland lake like cj brown. But now there using Erie again to collect female eggs.... 

Aj? Didn't you encounter that fish 2×? Or am I remembering wrong?
Anyways that thing is one off the most empresive I've seen! How many toads did you get in that year +/- a year? Then how many 27"+ have u got since then?
I know you guys are catching the pigs again! Lets hope the trend continues... The ones you an ittybitty have gotten are the "eaters" that you an stratos were getting a few years ago up river... Crazy stuff! I love it!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Aj? Didn't you encounter that fish 2×? Or am I remembering wrong?
> Anyways that thing is one off the most empresive I've seen! How many toads did you get in that year +/- a year? Then how many 27"+ have u got since then?
> I know you guys are catching the pigs again! Lets hope the trend continues... The ones you an ittybitty have gotten are the "eaters" that you an stratos were getting a few years ago up river... Crazy stuff! I love it!


Definitely caught that beast right at Dusk. I remember every last detail about that fish/fight (as you can see  )

That Spring I caught that 28" two @ 27" and two @ 25". In a span of 4 days. 4 Days.

That was the best bite for Big Fish i've seen since this Fall. Telling you, I can easily see a 28" coming out of the River any day now. One will come out this Spring, I can almost guarantee it.

I could be wrong, but im pretty sure those S-eye don't grow nearly as fast once they get over 24".

IMO the 26" fish we are catching now are the 24's that were popping up 3 years ago. Man - alive, 2013 was the year of the 24's". I personally pulled out around 20 of them that year, and I know of 30+ more that were caught. It was absolutely absurd.

I've yet to see a 27" since then (I think), but man alive the 25"-26" Eye class is strong, got at least a dozen 25"-26" Fish in the past 5 years, and have seen many, many more caught.

As far as im concerned we are likely heading into another "Golden Age" of River Eyes, similar to that of the 90's. The 90's on the river were ABSURD. Shoulder to shoulder, absolute PIGS coming out on the regular. I saw so many 10lb fish back then it wasn't even funny. The Eye bite was so hot (and crowded, absolutely shoulder to shoulder) below Griggs one spring Channel 4 came down and did a Live Story.... Some good fishing back then.

What ever the DNR has been doing on the river lately they're doing it right.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

The question is to get a double digit fish is it a numbers game or a hunt for one fish? Time will tell I guess. Also river or shallow lake where they are more accessible, or a deep lake with a fish that has time and room to grow? Where you at Troy?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jray said:


> The question is to get a double digit fish is it a numbers game or a hunt for one fish? Time will tell I guess. Also river or shallow lake where they are more accessible, or a deep lake with a fish that has time and room to grow? Where you at Troy?


In my experience you just have to find where those big girls are stacked up in Late Fall / Early Spring. They tend to stack up together and force smaller fish out of the pack. You find that "Babe Lair" and your odds of HOOKING a Double-Digit fish go up 10-fold.

I too would love to know where Troy is!

Troy, Troy, we want Troy!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my PB has about a 10 percent or less chance of having hit the 10lb mark. I will never know since I pretty much lost my mind that day for some reason. I did three things that I can not understand. First off I kept it. Have no idea why. Second I did not weigh it? Really have no clue what I was thinking. Third did I mention I KEPT IT LOL! This fish only measured 27.25". which puts it in the not likely 10lb class but I would say a solid 9 based on the fact it had about 2 lbs of eggs in her. Caught in mid november during an indian summer type of day with a gentle SW breeze while fishing the lake "up north" she hit about 45 minutes before dark on a blue and silver 1/4 oz vib-e steady reeled. Like AJ says she went nuts when I got her near shore and shook all over. The guy down from me had a big net and netted it. Hooks fell out once it hit the net of course. She was 5 ft deep and the saugeye were there boiling on a group of shad out about as far as you could cast. Well heres the pics for my slight chance of hitting 10lb club lol 



















Heres a 7.5 lber for size reference also


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just talked to troy. I will give you one guess where he is lol! Crushing saugeye of course


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Big Joshy said:


> my PB has about a 10 percent or less chance of having hit the 10lb mark. I will never know since I pretty much lost my mind that day for some reason. I did three things that I can not understand. First off I kept it. Have no idea why. Second I did not weigh it? Really have no clue what I was thinking. Third did I mention I KEPT IT LOL! This fish only measured 27.25". which puts it in the not likely 10lb class but I would say a solid 9 based on the fact it had about 2 lbs of eggs in her. Caught in mid november during an indian summer type of day with a gentle SW breeze while fishing the lake "up north" she hit about 45 minutes before dark on a blue and silver 1/4 oz vib-e steady reeled. Like AJ says she went nuts when I got her near shore and shook all over. The guy down from me had a big net and netted it. Hooks fell out once it hit the net of course. She was 5 ft deep and the saugeye were there boiling on a group of shad out about as far as you could cast. Well heres the pics for my slight chance of hitting 10lb club lol
> View attachment 225107
> View attachment 225108
> View attachment 225109
> ...


That's a fatty Josh, thanks for sharing. I enjoying seeing how that saug dwarfed your vib E, really cool comparison picture!!


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

There's so many big fish in those rivers. I wish I was there right now


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretty interesting thread! It's always nice to read about other anglers big fish stories. I've caught quite a few 25"+ saugeye in the last 18 years that I've been targeting saugeye . My biggest being 28". Every one was caught on either a suspending rogue or one of my jerk baits. A everyone caught after dark. The best night I had was a night at salt fork, I caught a 19,23,24, and 2 26.5". I remember that week I caught numerous 23"+.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Biggest saugeye was at 10-4 weighted with a rapala scale and caught on a Joshy J5. Have caught a few during the summer months that mite of hit 10 lbs. if caught during the late fall/winter or early spring.

Between me, my wife and daughter we have 6 walleyes over 10. biggest being 12.1 caught by my wife. All out of that big lake up north. Moved down into these saugeye waters 7 years ago and have since been trying to figure these cross bred fish out.


----------



## BassEater (Dec 7, 2016)

Skippy said:


> Biggest saugeye was at 10-4 weighted with a rapala scale and caught on a Joshy J5. Have caught a few during the summer months that mite of hit 10 lbs. if caught during the late fall/winter or early spring.
> 
> Between me, my wife and daughter we have 6 walleyes over 10. biggest being 12.1 caught by my wife. All out of that big lake up north. Moved down into these saugeye waters 7 years ago and have since been trying to figure these cross bred fish out.


Don't we am lol. Good job man!!


----------



## BassEater (Dec 7, 2016)

Here's my 10 pound fish on a blue Crome vibe lol


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

here is the closest ive seen,not sure of weight.my fishing partner holding it,he stands 6'2 260 lbs ,just for some idea of fish size.it came through the ice, tight squeeze in that 6" hole that day.


----------



## BassEater (Dec 7, 2016)

Not sure if it was a saugeye or a walleye but it was delicious. The "great Miami" took the picture.


----------



## BassEater (Dec 7, 2016)

Here's one that "great Miami" caught on a Crome vibe.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> just talked to troy. I will give you one guess where he is lol! Crushing saugeye of course


yes i can attest to this since i was standing next to him NOT crushing saugeyes.  also nice eyes guys! hope to join the 10lb saugeye club someday soon.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> 10lber's are extremely tough to land. They fight like a entirely different species. Mean, mad, extremely tactical Fish. That's why you hear so many "lost it at my feet" stories. Somehow I managed to get mine in.
> 
> Your best bet to land one is in the next 3 1/2 months. After they spawn the will be about 3lbs lighter.
> 
> ...


I remember hooking into a big girl at a spillway I frequent and I remember it laughing at me once it came up into the rocks opened its mouth and just shook like crazy using its entire body. I was about 3 inches too short with the net and it was like it used the rocks around it to get away. It was a sad day...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

promag said:


> I remember hooking into a big girl at a spillway I frequent and I remember it laughing at me once it came up into the rocks opened its mouth and just shook like crazy using its entire body. I was about 3 inches too short with the net and it was like it used the rocks around it to get away. It was a sad day...


Lmao...they gotta win sometimes . ...that's what makes it fun....


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

In November of 2005 my partner and I were fishing for Muskies at Caesar Creek Lake. We were using big spinnerbaits. Came up to this small rocky point and he hollered, Musky on! That fish fought so hard just like a Musky. He finally got it up and to our surprise it was a Big ole Saugeye. That thing was over 30" long and weighed a hunk over 10lbs. We didn't know at the time it could have been the state record Saugeye. I tried to take his picture with it and he declined. He never wanted a picture of even the Muskies he caught. Released it back into the lake. He was a serious Musky Man and he wasn't very proud of the Saugeye. Never caught one that big since.


Roscoe


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

acklac7 I sent u a message 

Fishing here has taken a backseat to powder


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I lost a hog 3 weeks ago at Indian, I was by myself I fought it all the way to the boat and when it surfaced I got over excited slipped in the boat, broke my net and lost the fish. Not sure if it was 10lb but it was the biggest one I have hooked at Indian.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Never weighed or measured this one, but it was a long fish. Released to fight again..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is another one. Not ten pounds, but I was hungry for Saugeye that day...I keep very few.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I have had a few p.m. me about my biggest saugeyes. Been busy trying to find another but so far 26 3/4" biggest this year. 

I do not have pictures left of my biggest girl I caught. My wife decide to throw out my box with my picture albums of all my better fish of years past. And others were lost on my home computer that got totally trashed by lightning strike.

So my biggest was caught shortly after the state record was caught by Brian at Alum creek.it was caught at IndIan lake at the doughnut shop a few days after the ice came off that bay. Was caught on a twister tail and 1/16th ounce jig in about 2 and a half feet of water on a bright sunny day. It was measured out at 32" and was put in a local guys large cooler with water and taken to a place with a certified scale hoping it was state record. It weighed out at 12# 2 oz. And shy of record . Fish was kept alive and put back in the harbor where I caught her. Hoping to find her again bigger. 

I have 2 over 11# the one I have as a avatar was 31" 11# 2oz. And hit a Smithwick nuclear clown stick bait. She was caught in first part of April and had no eggs or she would have been really big and heavy. Ying6 and another buddy Dave helped Land her actually Mike rode her like a horse when I had her to shoreline and heaved her on shore. She was measured and we had a digital scale that we weighed her with. Quickly took some pictures and put her back. Was awesome watching her swim away knowing that maybe someone next year might catch her when she was fully loaded with eggs and a potential record. 

All in all I have been lucky enough to land and release 1-12#,,2-11#, 13-10# and numerous 8 to 9 # girls. The joy these fish have brought to my love of fishing is beyond speech they are a spectacular species and a total challenge everytime chasing them. It has been great to be able to catch these large fish in all areas of central Ohio but truly the 10# plus that I have caught from the rivers are no comparison to the ones from lakes. The power and ferocious additude of a large Saugeye in a river is amazing. 

To those of you who have not yet landed a 10 pound saugeye in my opinion you are now in a time of the odds being even greater against you. The reason I say this is because now more then ever before the amount of people fishing for these great tasting fish makes it Sooooooo much harder for the fish to make it to trophy size like the years past. Back in the earlier years it was not uncommon to see 10 fish limits of fish 6 pounds to 10 pound on stringers in the lakes and river we are still fishing today. I can honestly say I was privileged to actually catch 2 10 # girls within a hour of each other in Lakeview harbor and those were caught in between the 5 to 6 pounders I was catching....

My point is this a 8 pound fish these days in my opinion is equally as great as a 10# fish even 4 or 5 years ago. So if you are landing or have landed one in that weight class post a pick on this thread as well. They are just that hard to find anymore. They are there but odds are getting tougher every year to land a 10 pound plus fish. 

If someone is able to put the pic in my avatar on here that would be awesome I am sorry I just can't figure,it out.lol. 

All that being said now and after ice out especially is the greatest chance to find that 10 pound plus girl that are still swimming in all are lakes and rivers. Good fishing be safe


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)




----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Justin I am just to dumb.lolol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Most beautiful fish man


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Thanks Justin I am just to dumb.lolol


Troy are you using the mobile app or going through the web page?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Mostly mobile anymore


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I've yet to catch anything even close to a 10lb fish, my PB is a fat 24" that was 6lbs. A few weeks ago I had the pleasure to witness another anglers great catch that was 28" and a little over 9lbs on his scale. I've never seen a saugeye that large in person and kinda mad I did because now it's all I can think about is catching my own that large.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah they are a different creature when they grow that big. That was a nice fish. That fish in early spring would have been 10# once you see one yes makes you really want to catch one.lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I think I figured it out Justin.lol here is a pic of one from Alum creek a few years back. Was late night catch on a rocky point area I walk to occasionally since it is a long walk through wooded area. She was I think around 29" and over 10# pretty sure this was on a Test model of a Big Joshy 3.25 sun and moon she hammered. Measured and put back in Alum she was full of eggs and stocky like larger Alum Saugeyes seem to get.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

fishslim said:


> Thanks Justin I am just to dumb.lolol


Clearly your mind as been trained to think like a saugeye lol! thanks for sharing that's one incredibly impressive pile of monsters!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing troy! Probably my all rime favorite post of yours!
Makes u feel a LITTLE better to spend countless hours out there only to come up short the last several season. But when id finally get one. All the better it will be. 
Its insane the amount of 23-26" fish I've touched an for none of them to be bigger! 
But im confident it'll come. 
Hell it took forever for me to break 30" at Erie Lol Erie! But once I did they started coming annually an im up to 31 1/2" up there now.
But inland saugeye are so much more rewarding!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I don't have all the details as it got lost after dropping my phone at Hoover during one of my summer kayak sessions. I caught this 27" Saugeye at ~0200ET while wading through one of the creeks. While wading the area in the day and observing the location through couple years, I found some nice honey holes. This particular spot has a nice ripple and drop/hole ~4-5 FOW (good diameter too) when the water is high. I literally was at the same location the previous night (approximately same timeframe) and lost a heavy one, I had my net in the water to scoop it in...got off and swam/jumped away. That was really painful, it barely fit in my net.

So, I was determined to catch the big girl the next night. I made sure I had my net slinged smoothly over my shoulder, when I lost it previous night it took extra effort to get the net situated. Same location with nothing for a good while, went through a serious of swims with not even a bite. If I recall, it was a HJ12 in Blue/Silver or the Clown suspending lure. I let the ripple/current do most of the work while I let the lure sit within the hole diameter (twitch now and then). After a couple cast, think it was 3rd cast with the HJ felt a quick bump, line went slack, and then a pull (i set the hook). It was heavy especially with the current going downstream pretty hard, took a good solid 3 to 4 minutes to get it close. The 4 minutes doesn't seem like a long time, but in the moment it is an eternity especially trying to stay focused and maintain composure (with the slightest ego voice in back of my mind saying "don't you get off +×÷=%"). This time I reeled it next to me as it took a couple small jumps and placed the net in front of it (downstream side), all while the current kept pushing behind me as i stepped in closer and deeper. Had the net positioned just right that the water flow pushed the girl in nicely...scoop up the net and score!

It was such a good feeling getting to the banks with this big girl in a creek that usually holds 2-3 feet of water. This almost gets near the moment I hauled my first 4 foot Muskie in a similar creek stretch. I did not get a weight on it, just had so much going in my life plus it was ~0300ET and I had to start getting ready for work ~0500ET. It was a heavy girl that is for sure. This is the only pic I have left of her since I lost the other pics. TightLines


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I am anxious to join this club! I am a long ways away but always trying to find a big girl. I think I might try bringing some flowers and a box of chocolates along with my jerkbaits and swimbait. Maybe the big girls just need to someone to make them feel special and find someone who appreciates them. But all jokes aside, I honestly have dreams every week or so of catching a monster, and seeing everybody's great catches just adds fuel to my quest.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow there are some very nice fish on this thread - Congrats to all!


----------



## reeroy (Apr 9, 2016)

Fishslim getting double didget saugeye from different bodies of water is nothing short of stud status


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Found another one A.J. reminded me of this one. if I recall correctly was a river fish early spring. 29" just topped 10# remember Clyde was there with me and had a scale and measure tape. Took pic and let her swim. Picture does not show the thick belly she had.


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

I was 8 0z short my biggest saugeye to date was 9 lb 8 oz but sure was fun when I hooked it I thought I was snagged dropped my rod tip down in disgust till I saw my line swimming away lucky she didn't get off


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

9.4 my pb and that was weughed after being in the livewell for a solid 3 hours


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

DHower, What do you think? At least a 11 plus pounder if caught late fall/early spring. Heck of a eye. Congrats.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Skippy i would say that fish late fall through spring could be pushing 11 pounds. That fish was caught late july.
Most of my biggest eyes come july through august speed trolling. The weekend before that i put back to back 6s in the boat within minutes of each other and 2 weeks later in august we put a 5 and a 6 in the boat from the same spot


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Speed trolling?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

3 to 3.5 mph shallow all my big ones come 8 fow and less


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Can't move that bait to fast for the eyes in the summer. Great work,great fish. And Thank you I continue to preach the heat of summer does not make them go deep. I get them as shallow as 2 to 3 feet all summer long. Foods there they are there.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

From my observations I tend to start pulling dinks when I go deeper in summer. Numbers go up but quality goes way down. I don't target more than 12ft in summer,depending on the lake I'm at anymore.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Can't move that bait to fast for the eyes in the summer. Great work,great fish. And Thank you I continue to preach the heat of summer does not make them go deep. I get them as shallow as 2 to 3 feet all summer long. Foods there they are there.


It really works great on those lakes with heavy boat traffic churning up the water.. better control and short leads and less snags. But when you do snag oh boy!! It gets you ready!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Even in your clearer water lakes there's still eyes up in that skinner water but you have to find them. Rocks, weeds, 2 different places and one will hold fish and the other will most times not have any. Just strange that way.
I've caught them on a over cast cloudy days up on the inside of weed lines. 12 to 18 inches of water. I do use a little heaver tackle for that type of fishing.
Sorry for taken these posts off topic.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Skippy its not iff topic if we possibly contribute to someone landing that slob. Aside from speed trolling dont forget punching weed pockets with just a lil heavier jighead in shallow water


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Dam Hower,, I really didn't want to get into that. Controlled drift threw the weeds dropping or pitching a jig down through the weed opening/holes. Yep, that's where the eyes do most all of there fighting in the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Dam Hower,, I really didn't want to get into that. Controlled drift threw the weeds dropping or pitching a jig down through the weed opening/holes. Yep, that's where the eyes do most all of there fighting in the bottom of the boat.



Agree with Skippy and DHower, rarely do I fish deeper than 7-8 ft. I will admit that I am hung up on 7-9 Shad Raps for the majority of my Saugeye fishing. My two biggest came from a lake over east here that Skippy likes. One was 10 lb. 8 oz. and the other was 11 lb 4 oz. The day I got the 11-4 two cast later got a 7-14 so had 19lb in two fish. Have had several on that I saw and a few that I didn't that would have easily beat the 11-4. They are still there and bigger now....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I like the way this thread has gone. Especially punching weeds weeds with jig/worm. 
I fish a lake chocked with pads an alot right along a dredged channel. When I get the chance I will be finding away to pull eyes out of them in the summer.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes sir if we're talking about tactics for toads we're right on track. Great fish all and some great stories two!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Great fish Pete, Hatchetman, . I'm sort of in love also with the super shad raps, bluegill and perch colors. Crankin those things and the rod just stops. Heck of a feeling. When I get a little time I'll post the way I dip the weed pockets.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I lost one 2 years ago well over 10 at Deer Creek going for Flathead using a free lined 9inch chub for bait. Circle popped out right when she hit shore and I jumped in to get it. The guys on the side wall laughed at me . That was a great day I had 4 keeper eyes landed 2 flathead and 6 gar.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Haven't been out as much as I'd like this year, but I lost a likely double digit candidate mid fall this year... Hit a husky jerk on a short rip... Thought I snagged a carp until I see a mouth full of teeth come out of the water 10 yds out... Just kinda surfaced showed how big she was and spit my hj... I had to stop fishing for about 30-45 minutes I was so shaken... Made one of the hj 12s look like a toothpick...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BassBoss said:


> Haven't been out as much as I'd like this year, but I lost a likely double digit candidate mid fall this year... Hit a husky jerk on a short rip... Thought I snagged a carp until I see a mouth full of teeth come out of the water 10 yds out... Just kinda surfaced showed how big she was and spit my hj... I had to stop fishing for about 30-45 minutes I was so shaken... Made one of the hj 12s look like a toothpick...


Those zombies will do that to a guy


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Well not there yet but I'm still trying. This was the fattest I've caught this fall not the longest but the fattest. Caught on a rogue Tuesday and weighed over 6 and a half the next day and I bled them out that night. If some of the longer fish I've caught this year had that belly I would have it. I'll fish on and one of these days. The one beside her was over 4 for comparison. Nothing like feeling a thud on the dead stick and setting the hook on one that doesn't move.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Those exposed weed beds do hold some nice eyes as long as the weeds are a good color green. There giving off plenty of oxygen, shade and the smaller prey fish also like to hide in them. Once they start turning brownish there still mite be eyes there but more so the eyes will be laying farther off the edges. That time of the year there's far better spots to try.
Using a 7 foot rod that has a good back bone to it, line that you can see even with the sun shining,, I use 30 lb clear blue stren, it just is easy to see. The reel has the drag cranked almost all the way down. This isn't hook a fish then let her fight. This pretty much is hook a fish then lift it in the boat. Your only using 7 to 10 feet of line and dipping it down in any opening you find in the weed bed. Your boat is just drifting down through the weed bed and most times your standing up in the boat sort of pitching then dropping your lure down in to the hole in the weeds. Depending on how fast your drifting sometimes you can jig the lure a few times then lift it out and pitch it into the next hole. A bow mounted electric motor helps keeping the boat straight. Most times mine stay's running but it's usually on the lowest setting. So slow you can darn near see and count the blade turns.
One person fishing the boats drifting straight. 2 people fishing its going sideways with the wind. One little trick is with 2 guys fishing is to use a short piece of anchor rope and drag a short chunk of chain. With practice you can fink a spot to tie the rope and chain so the boat will stay sideways with very little help from the electric motor.
One word of caution,,,,, Make sure you pull that rope and chain before you fire up your big motor. That's most important. Tie it off where you need it then drape the rope end either over your steering wheel or tiller handle. Dragging that chain will also help on your next pass through the weeds. It will stir the mud, sand or small rocks up along with hitting the weed stems. Knocks off snails and other small critters that the small bait fish eat making them more active witch will tend to make the main predator fish active also I just drag it off of the back of my boat.
I've tried most everything that mite work to catch fish in the weeds. With out a drought the most productive lure is a 1/4or 3/8"s oz. jig with a half of a night crawler strung up the hook. Heavy sharp 1/0 hooks our what I use. one most important thing is you need good sun glasses. They just let up see more of the under water world.

I know I've forgotten something. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe part 2 ??? Early AM fishing the east side of the lakes weed beds seems better for the most part. They get hit later in the day as far as sun penetration. Same goes for afternoon fishing the west side weed beds. Cloudy overcast days even rain I've found the predator fish, eyes and bass tend to hold more so right on the weed bed edges to out a little ways.
Just me but if I catch a big gill or perch I'll grab a different rod with a smaller jig set up and see if I can catch a few more. There's all kinds of good eaten fish in those weed beds but like everything else,,, you need the right time of the year. I've caught nice fish when it's so hot one has to wonder what in the heck am I doing out here. It works and it isen't a one time deal where you say ,"well I tried it and it didn't work so forget this".
Oh yea, I don't like motoring right back up threw the weeds but swing around in order to start a new drift.

Just give it an honest try. It works.

Once again, maybe just me but I can't remember ever catching a saugeyes or walleye while pitching under a shady boat dock. Plenty of crappies, gills and bass but no eyes.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Skippy your right never been an eyeball under a cool comfy shady dock never has never will not even worth peoples time to think about it let alone try it


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Skippy Some of the lakes I frequent are super clear with an overwhelming amount of weeds. Is there some way to kinda know were to begin as far as location?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Big flat areas of weeds will still have the deep water edge. Depending on the type and time of day, cloudy or sunny, some or no wind, I would start along the deep water edge working inward on each pass. On the weed edges you will have short fingers of weeds sticking out. Those seem to be the most promising places to pitch a jig. Often times those fingers of weeds will still be growing but are still underwater. Down imaging on a depth finder really helps. I hope to upgrade this year to one that has side imaging also. A finger of weeds leading out to deeper water just could be what I mite call a fish highway. Well worth spending extra time working it over.
Even on bigger flats with weeds you will find some areas with more or thicker weeds. Spend some time in those areas.
In areas where you know there's weeds but there not up to the surface yet fan casting a jig and swim letting the jig fall till almost touching the weeds. I use a lighter jig for that and by counting the jig down soon you will just know when to start your retrieve so your not picking up weeds.
Dipping or pitching the jig into opening your not going to feel many strikes. One reason I use line that I can see. Your line will just twitch or just stop falling down. Can't say it enough,, you have to be a line watcher.
Those big flats can be, I don't know, aggravating at times,,,, then you will hit a spot and pick up a few eyes. What's the difference? I still haven't figured that out. You look around and everything looks the same for 25 feet around you.
Cabbage and coontail, some call it foxtail are both good weeds to fish They both have long stems and put plenty of shade and oxygen in the water and there's plenty of room for the predator fish to swim around or lay ambush for the bait fish.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Biggest key is ALWAYS to find baitfish(shad,perch,small crappie,bluegill,small bass,etc.) That is most likely the "difference" in the 25ft of same looking area.Just an observation. Saugeye aren't always "turned on" but they're pretty much always within reach of their next meal. That's my theory anyways. Not that I've even sniffed saugeye master Jedi level or anything!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

My biggest saugeye to date, 25 inches. An Indian Lake beauty.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Some fantastic info Skippy, you have me looking forwards to summer!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Great miami why wait till some. Our local rivers creeks and streams all have good eyes in them


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry about the bad pic, picture of a picture lol. Got her at Alum back in the 90's when I just started fishing for eyes. Caught in the creek a good ways from the dam. She was 28". I was fishing a small hole that would hold fish after high water and catching some decent fish, saw a fish swimming up stream thru a shallow spot and cast out to the head of the hole and she ate my jig!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I personally do not see what the big deal is everyone I've ever lost was over 10 pounds


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Great miami why wait till some. Our local rivers creeks and streams all have good eyes in them


Yes I fish hard all winter, I'm looking forwards to summer to try punching some weed beds, I've never tried it before. Summer has always been my least productive season, so thinking about a new approach kinda gets me excited.


----------

